# Scissor Jack Grease



## jasonrebecca

What does everyone use?
I have used Dry Lube, Wheel Bearing grease and whatever came with it.
Nothing seems to help with the horrible time the DW has winding them up and down.


----------



## hautevue

I just used some regular chassis grease--the guy at the gas station gave me a small cup for free. I smeared the grease on the screw threads.

Then I got out the DeWalt portable drill, inserted the correct sized socket, and whir away! Works much better than the silly tool that came with the TT. Don't crank them up TOO high--the leverage angles change when the scizzor is almost closed. They have to be out of the way, not flat.

How did you get DW to even try? Mine looked at me the first time we did it and just smiled.


----------



## jasonrebecca

I hit my head when the wrench slipped off, not once, but twice. I will have to try it with my new cordless, the old one couldn't screw a pre-drilled hole to save its life.


----------



## thefulminator

I was once told by an RV service guy not to use grease on them because all the road grime you stir up while driving will stick to the grease and eventually turn into cement. He said to use silicone spray lube. I've never had a problem with mine. I put them up and down with my Dewalt cordless drill set on low speed with a 3/4" deep well socket on it.


----------



## outback loft

I use a drill as well to set mine up and down. I have a few from work that don't last long enough to keep with my in the work truck, but they are perfect for putting the stabilizers up and down. I keep both a drill and an impact gun in the trailer and have used both for the jacks, the drill works best, but the impact gun will set them so tight that you wont get any movement from the trailer at all.


----------



## muttbike

http://www.amazon.com/Camco-Manufacturing-57363-Leveling-Scissor/dp/B001V8U12M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1280209722&sr=8-3

I used the crank one trip, and that was when I picked up the trailer. I bought two of the above, just in case. I keep the cordless in the trailer just for this. I tried a cordless impact wrench, but it was overkill and noisy.

JR


----------



## Up State NY Camper

I use a drill also. Works great. I would be willing to bet spraying with silicone a couple times per year would be better than greasing once a year. Mine are due for some kind of lube after 7 trips so far.


----------



## KTMRacer

I sprayed mine with lithium grease in a arasol can, helped a lot, even though I use my drill as well.


----------



## KosinTrouble

thefulminator said:


> I was once told by an RV service guy not to use grease on them because all the road grime you stir up while driving will stick to the grease and eventually turn into cement. He said to use silicone spray lube. I've never had a problem with mine. I put them up and down with my Dewalt cordless drill set on low speed with a 3/4" deep well socket on it.


This is what I found too. So much dirt and grit it was a pain in the arse!!! But if you want easier time, definitly use a drill!

Kosin Trouble


----------



## ELSEWHERE

I use silicon spray every couple months and crank the jacks up and down with the factory handle with ease. I don't use grease because of the potential grit build up. Using the factory handle is so easy I don't see any need for using a drill.


----------



## Scoutr2

thefulminator said:


> I was once told by an RV service guy not to use grease on them because all the road grime you stir up while driving will stick to the grease and eventually turn into cement. He said to use silicone spray lube. I've never had a problem with mine. I put them up and down with my Dewalt cordless drill set on low speed with a 3/4" deep well socket on it.


I just use WD-40 a couple times a year on the threads. I would be reluctant to put anything heavier on them - like a heavy grease or oil - as they would attract and hold sand, dirt, grit, etc. and make matters worse. They catch a lot of junk as you travel.

I use my Craftsman 19.2 V drill/driver and it takes about 10 seconds to lower or raise each stab jack. I'm all about easy!

Mike


----------



## Silvrsled

I used some spray teflon. It drys pretty good so does not attract dirt as bad as grease does. Bought it at Lowes. Just need to recoat it every couple of months, but since it's a spray, it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## Ish

Yup - Napa Silicon spary here. Dewalt in one hand and beer in the other.


----------



## Joe/GA

Silicone spray and the regular crank handle. Mine work smooth and it is no effort to crank them. There is one drawback...I have to set down *my* beer!


----------



## booze123

Going to get my new TT (in sig) next weekend at Lakeshore. I'll bet a dollar to a donut, I'll need to bring some rags with me to remove the heavy grease they put on the threads........correct? Do ya think they grease them at the factory or the dealer?


----------



## Tangooutback

I brush mine with used Mobil 1 engine oil. So far so good.


----------



## gonewild

I too use the beer in one hand, cordless drill in the other. As far as lubing the threads I use dry lube intended for bicycle chains. It prevents build up...


----------



## Scoutr2

booze123 said:


> Going to get my new TT (in sig) next weekend at Lakeshore. I'll bet a dollar to a donut, I'll need to bring some rags with me to remove the heavy grease they put on the threads........correct? Do ya think they grease them at the factory or the dealer?


I'd say it was the dealer greasing them because my trailer was ordered brand new from the factory and it had no grease on the stab jack threads.

Mike


----------



## Up State NY Camper

I used the hand crank ONCE.


----------

